# Noticed a tiny pimple last night...



## SketchaMPM (Apr 2, 2011)

Have any of you ever noticed a tiny zit on the surface of your rabbit's skin? Honey has a super tiny pimple-like bump on her back. We live in a small, super clean apartment in New England so I don't think it's bot and she's behaving normally as well. I noticed it for the first time yesterday. I don't have access to a vet until Monday, I just want to know what to do in the meantime. Thanks.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 2, 2011)

Chances are it's a bite from something and it either in recent or it's something she's had for awhile and your just noticing it. I would just keep an eye on it. Change in color or size is a warning sign.


----------



## SketchaMPM (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2011)

Serena had a small bump on her ear for a couple of months, but we knew it was nothing. She finally scratched it open and it went away--that was more than three years ago, with no repeat or any problems.


----------



## Yield (Apr 3, 2011)

[align=center]Sabriel has little pimple looking marks in his ear.

Does it look anything like this?






I asked a similar question a little while back and they said as long as it wasn't causing problems and didn't look red or infected, then it's probably just a zit or whatever.

The bumps don't seem to bother Sabriel... is your bun's bothering her?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree, don't worry about it unless it changes or bothers her. Rabbits can get skin cancer--I have seen a few instances of it in my time on the forum so it is one of the more common cancers of rabbits. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 3, 2011)

Yofi sometimes gets *zits* on his chin...it actually does look similar to teen acne in humans. (You can see one just beginning to sprout in this pic below)






At first the vets who saw Yofi didn't have any idea what it could be, but recently, when I mentioned it to his current vet, and asked if it could be a systemic thing going on, he agreed...saying it could be related to pasteurella. which a majority of rabbits carry.

At any rate, what your bunny has could be any one of a number of things, including insect bites or minor irritation. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it doesn't go away on its own.


----------

